# 4 jaw chuck for 12" atlas/craftsman



## benbmw (Sep 20, 2014)

I recently purchased a 12x36 craftsman commercial lathe and a rf-30 mill with a ton if tooling for $1000 on craigslist. The lathe didn't come with a 4 jaw chuck and I don't need one for anything right now but I probably will in the future. Does anyone know where I could find a 4 jaw chuck for a 12" atlas/craftsman? Also what size is recommended? Thanks for any help!!


----------



## JOEZ (Sep 21, 2014)

http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PMAKA=271-6382

http://cdcotools.com/

I would get one from Enco in the first Link above. I like my 6" 4 jaw on my atlas 10" lathe . It would be good on a 12" lathe also because I have room to spare.
The other link is the cheaper route. You would also have to get an unfinished backing plate and machine it to fit and drill holes to bolt it on. The difference in these 2 choices is $40.00. Enco has discount e-mail deal of 15% from time to time. That would be the route I would go.


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 22, 2014)

Enco is possibly the better source but for a 12", if I could afford only one, I would get an 8" 4-jaw.  4-jaw chucks tend to be lighter than 3-jaw so most won't be too heavy for the spindle (or to handle).


----------



## Bobf (Sep 22, 2014)

I have an old Monarch (1941) C 12  (12X36) which came with a 3 jaw when I got it back in the 80's. Over the years there have been a few times a 4 jaw would have been nice but I never got around to buying one. I recently saw Enco had a 4 jaw (Chinese) on sale for less than $300. I ordered the one with the D-1-6 mount for my machine and with the 15% off at the time it was a reasonable deal for me. Turns out it's a pretty heavy chuck, and comes in a wooden box, well greased, with the clamp bars not installed. I'm not a Chicom basher but I do expect less quality than on shore name brand. This chuck seems to be of fair-good quality in my very limited experience, and should suffice for my limited use.


----------



## benbmw (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for all your input! I just purchased a used 6" union manufacturing chuck on eBay for $117 shipped. Its made in USA and in great condition!


----------



## JOEZ (Sep 22, 2014)

That's  Great news.
      With  A 4 Jaw chuck /  The Work can be dialed in  ( easy )  with practice.
You will only use your 3 Jaw when you (Have 2).


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 22, 2014)

I don't agree with the often repeated statements that if you can only have one chuck, it needs to be a 4-jaw.  If all that you ever do is small diameter rework,you need collets, not a 3-Jaw or 4-Jaw chuck.  If you are making a lot of parts where the operations consist of turn, bore, face, part off, the first two will take far less time than the 3rd, regardless of how adept you become at indicating in a four jaw.  Use a 4-jaw when you must.  Otherwise, don't.


----------



## benbmw (Sep 23, 2014)

Alright, thanks for the tips. I read somewhere that Its a whole lot easier to use 2 keys when dialing in a 4 jaw chuck. Does anyone have any experience with that method?


----------



## JOEZ (Sep 23, 2014)

mrpete22 has a video on U tube.
After you get use 2 the four jaw you wont need too do that.


----------



## shaddr3 (Sep 26, 2014)

benbmw said:


> Alright, thanks for the tips. I read somewhere that Its a whole lot easier to use 2 keys when dialing in a 4 jaw chuck. Does anyone have any experience with that method?


Ben,
I purchased my first lathe (atlas 10") earlier this year. It came with a 3 jaw and 4 jaw. Unfortunately the teeth on one of the jaws on the 3 were broken so it's not safe to use. I have only used my 4 jaw since. It took me 20-30 minutes to chuck my work-piece at first. Now i'm at a point where I can have it chucked within 2-thou in a matter of a minute or two. A dial indicator is mandatory for this. I'm surprised how far I got chucking with a 4 jaw, at first it was very frustrating. Also what helped was buying a cheap tool level indicator. At first I couldn't make cuts, tons of chatter and it looked center. Now it's a breeze. I hope this helps. 

Royce


----------

